
SpaceX reports raising a billion dollars for Starlink and Starship projects - btilly
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/spacex-reports-raising-billion-dollars-193047911.html
======
joelx
Hopefully this will help break the hellish monopolies imposed now by the big
cable companies!

